# logitech keyboard programable keys



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

i have a logitech(y-bh52) corded key board and it has 4 programable buttons and a print screen key i would a like to be able to program the keys but i can not find the program or anything else on how to do it and with the print screen buttton i would like to be able to take a picture of the screen or screenshot and save it for later use 

thanks in advance
:smile:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

The print screen should work as it is. Just hit print screen, then paste into any program that handles .bmp files (any msoffice, paint, wordpad,etc.)


----------



## sidech (Apr 18, 2007)

the logitech website should have the software for your keyboard, which will include a way to set your custom keys


----------

